# End of an era



## David_R8 (Sep 8, 2022)

Queen Elizabeth II, Britain’s longest-reigning monarch, dies aged 96
					

Death draws to a close Britain’s second Elizabethan era and heralds the reign of her son, King Charles III




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 8, 2022)

RIP
She was such a strong woman.


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 8, 2022)

Indeed.


----------



## Tom O (Sep 8, 2022)

Sad news but it was expected


----------



## PaulL (Sep 8, 2022)

Around here it feels like the 20th century has properly come to a close.


----------



## YotaBota (Sep 8, 2022)

Rest in Peace your Majesty. (Insert salute here)
Mike - Sgt Ret.


----------



## DPittman (Sep 8, 2022)

She was a person whom I did admire for her strength and dignity.  I feel she felt strongly about her duty and served it well.   If it wasn't for her I'm afraid my impression of the monarchy would've been very low.  RIP.


----------



## StevSmar (Sep 8, 2022)

It seems strange to know the Queen has passed away. To me, she always seemed like she’d live forever.


----------



## DPittman (Sep 8, 2022)

StevSmar said:


> It seems strange to know the Queen has passed away. To me, she always seemed like she’d live forever.


She dang near did!


----------



## Bruce Rossiter (Sep 8, 2022)

She will be missed around the world for her strength and dedication to duty. RIP Queen Elizabeth.


----------



## trlvn (Sep 9, 2022)

I'm trying to imagine money with a different picture on it.  And failing.

Craig


----------



## combustable herbage (Sep 9, 2022)

I am 56, very few things have remained the same throughout my life, having her as Queen was one of them RIP.


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 9, 2022)

trlvn said:


> I'm trying to imagine money with a different picture on it.  And failing.
> 
> Craig



Just picture King Charles III there instead........


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Sep 9, 2022)

We will get a new 3 dollar coin with his face on it.


----------



## whydontu (Sep 9, 2022)

She was a classy lady, Cruise Director is heartbroken that she's gone. And now we get Bonny King Chuck. Will we have to go back to environmentally-sustainable paper money?


----------



## Tom O (Sep 9, 2022)

trlvn said:


> I'm trying to imagine money with a different picture on it.  And failing.
> 
> Craig


My son said his ears won’t fit on the bills


----------

